# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  اغتيال الدكتور الشيخ عبدالشكور كرد

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*إيران و دورها القذر في الحرب على المسلمين 
*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

 اغتيال احد زعما اهل السنة فى ايران قبل ساعات ، اغتالت استخبارات ايران 
 الدكتور الشيخ عبدالشكور كرد من دعاة و متخصصين السنة فى اقليم بلوشستان  ايران مدينة خاش . هو كان طبيبا للاسنان و عالما و مدرسا فى المدارس  الاسلامية.
 جدير بالذكر كان ابو الشيخ عبدالستار كُرْد امام الجمعة فى مدينة خاش و استشهد بيد الاستخبارات الملالى قبل ٢٥ سنة فى طهران.
منقول

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويتقبله في الشهداء

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدئ

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم عليك بمن أفجع المسلمين، اللهم انتقم من القتلة الظلمة المعتدين ، يا رب،  لا حول لنا ولا قوة إلا بك اللهم عليك بمن أراد الإسلام والمسلمين بسوء يا قوي يا عزيز
يا لله لمسلمين وعلمائهم بالخصوص...

----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه في الفردوس الأعلى.
إن تَبْقَ تُفجَع بالأحبة كلهم ..... وفناء نفسك لا أبالك أفجع.

----------

